# Leveling Lawn Holes. Best Process?



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm not trying to get my fescue lawn flat enough to use a reel mower and cut it 1". I'd just like to fill in a bunch of spots that look like someone dropped a bowling ball from the sky. They are roughly 1-3" deep. I was thinking of just filling them with topsoil so that the grass tips are showing. Was thinking i'd do this after every other mow. Then when fall comes, i was going to aerate the lawn and add seed and topsoil to the whole thing to level it out further.

What do you think?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't know for sure so don't quote me on anything I say as Im way too new at this lawn thing:

Since it sounds like you have a few areas around the lawn try it and see on a couple of sections then mark the area with a colored flag. Then do a couple more using masonry sand and mark with colored flag. Lastly take a shovel and cut the section out, fill with a little good soil, smooth out and replace the turf and mark with colored flag.

Three different techniques and you can find what worked best for you. Now I have Bermuda grass which is a lot more resilient perhaps???


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@NorthJerseyLawnGuy

Two TLF members have great videos on this subject on YouTube.

@wardconnor has one for his reel low lawn where he demonstrates his large fabricated tow behind level rake using sand.

@silvercymbal has one for his higher cut (regular height) lawn, using one of the hand level rake brands (Acculevel or Levelawn) in which he used more of a topsoil mix.

My level rake from R&R Products is in the air on a FedEx plane from AZ, and tracking has it driving on Friday. I can't wait to use it. Someone on TLF posted the links for the three different sizes of the R&R Products models) with comments (maybe @Ware ). If you Google acculevel, levelawn and R&R Products, you will find all three products to compare them.

Generally speaking, the largest level rake will produce the best grade.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Bare spots that are low, fill with soil. Low spots with grass that you want to survive, as mentioned, I would use mason sand.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Is there any disadvantage to cutting the existing grass around a low spot, removing it, filling in the depression/divot with a mix of sand and topsoil (even compacting it first) and then laying the existing grass that was removed back over it? Probably not a good approach for a large area, but for those smaller pie plate to garbage can lid size depressions would it be suitable?


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Clover13 said:


> Is there any disadvantage to cutting the existing grass around a low spot, removing it, filling in the depression/divot with a mix of sand and topsoil (even compacting it first) and then laying the existing grass that was removed back over it? Probably not a good approach for a large area, but for those smaller pie plate to garbage can lid size depressions would it be suitable?


This seems like it would work really well. Cut a slice down the center and stuff some soil in there. Then fold it back down.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Why is sand such a popular medium for this?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Clover13 yes that will work too. It is like making your on sod.

Another approach that I like is to create a slit with the shovel and then lift at 6in deep. Use the slit to pack down soil / sand in there. The slit will close back with new grass grow.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> Why is sand such a popular medium for this?


Sand is less likely to settle unevenly.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Clover13 yes that will work too. It is like making your on sod.
> 
> Another approach that I like is to create a slit with the shovel and then lift at 6in deep. Use the slit to pack down soil / sand in there. The slit will close back with new grass grow.


Good idea too! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Kimoda (Apr 21, 2020)

I had a similar issue but I had to first remove grass from the affected areas, add soil, then replace the grass. You can also add top soil after every mow but it will take you a long time before you completely level the area. If you would like to read more I came across this resource that might point you in the right direction: https://workhabor.com/how-to-level-a-lawn-by-hand/


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Put dirt in the hole to fill it. It takes less time to fill a hole, then it does figuring out how to fill a hole.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Filling a divot 3 inches deep will likely smother the grass. You also don't really want a spot of deep sand unless that is the base soil type of your lawn. Adding 1/2 inch or so of sand won't matter, three inches might. For a deep hole, I would cut out the depressed area of turf, fill the hole with topsoil so that when you lay the turf back down it is level. @g-man The slit idea sounds slick for smaller spots.


----------

